# Low Fat Turkey Lasagne



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Easy prep meal that makes 5 high protein portions with carbs that can be adjusted depending on goals. Can feed it to your other half too.

Ingredients;

1kg Turkey breast mince

2 medium carrots

3 sticks of celery

2 whole white onions

400g passata

worchester sauce as desired

Seeds of change organic white sauce (time saver)

lasagna sheets (amount varies)

90g 50% reduced fat cheddar,

salt, pepper, mixed herbs

A good quality pan, can't stress this enough (to reduce oil usage)

Method

Dice all the vegetables and fry on a low heat in a small dash of macadamia nut oil until softened. Season with salt and pepper

Add the turkey breast mince and brown, letting any water cook out

Add the herbs and passata and cook until a thick consistency. Check seasoning and adjust where required. I would recommend salting it until it tastes a bit too salty as you won't be salting the lasagna sheets

In a seperate pan, heat up half a jar of white sauce and add 200ml of semi-skimmed milk or milk alternative

Grab your baking dish and start layering up the mixture as follows; layer of mince, 3 sheets across, couple ladles of white sauce, some cheese. Here you can adjust the number of sheets for how many carbs you want. With the sheets I use, 12 sheets makes each portion around 40g carbs. Repeat the layering process and finish with sheets and cheese on top.

You can let it cool, cover and cook later, or cook it immediately. 180-200c depending on gas or fan oven for 45 minutes or until browned.

Easy to scale up to make more portions if you have a ginormous baking dish or multiple dishes.

50p 45c 5f per portion


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Easy prep meal that makes 5 high protein portions with carbs that can be adjusted depending on goals. Can feed it to your other half too.
> 
> Ingredients;
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate. Sounds well nice, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Bensif said:


> Easy prep meal that makes 5 high protein portions with carbs that can be adjusted depending on goals. Can feed it to your other half too.
> 
> Ingredients;
> 
> ...


 Looking for ideas for meals for work so I'll make this Sunday using beef mince :thumb


----------

